# thinking of getting atv for my house.



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

thinking of picking up the foreman 4x4 and adding either moose or warn plow to it for my house. i have a pick up with plow but it is kinda big for the lot and doesn't back plow all that great. 

what do you guys think of the bike plow combo?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

should due what you want just fine.

though ATV plows dont back drag very well

unless to due some modifactions.

how big of a area and How much amount of snow are you pushing?


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

if i get an atv i won't have to back drag. it will be all forward motion.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Honda makes a Hell of a good Atv. Go for it!


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

went to the local dealer and they have a 13 foreman with warn plow ready to go for $8800 (+tax) and then out front they have a 13 grizzly 700 with power steering and warn plow setup for $10k (+tax) so now i am leaning towards the grizzly cause it seems like the better deal. what do you guys think? or can a better deal be found?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what are your other ATV use's

Trail riding or is this mainly a work quad?

if your break down is 70% work and 30% fun then the Honda

if your fun part is above %30 then the Grizz will be more fun than the Honda.

the power steering is nice if you'll be doing all day ATV stuff.

The Only thing the Honda has going for it is in ten years it will still run and work just like it did the first year.

plus its $1,200.00 less

just my thought's 
and I'm Honda biased so take what I said will some salt :waving:


----------



## billporterfield (Oct 29, 2011)

Go with a Polaris 550 eps/efi and have a Boss 5' poly blade added which is fully hydraulic. I have one and it works great. The winch is things of the past.
best wishes:salute:


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Check out some used Can Am Outlanders. BRPs engineering is far superior to anything put out by the other big names. I speak from years of ridding and repairing all brands. 
I got my 800 Outlander Max with can am plow for $7600 out the door used with no mud ridding on it.


----------



## Akronic (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm personally a King Quad and Grizzly fan but I've been starting to see alot of Can-Am in my area. I personally don't like polaris for anything, if your plowing it only makes sense to use winch they are so useful in the off season. Moose makes a good plow system, I own a cycle country 60" and I'm happy w/ it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Drew, hello from a fellow NJ guy and Honda owner. I've been plowing with my 500 Foreman for 4 years now with a 52" Cycle Country and Viper 3000lb winch. I ride the quad 5 times in the summer, than it gets hooked up to the plow in the winter. Here is my take on the setup:

- For plowing, it's an awesome machine. Pushes just fine, even the heavy stuff. Luckily my accounts are downhill so it is easy if we have a 10" storm. Since I added the ITP tires, it doesn't have any issues with traction. It's not a big machine so easy to maneuver and turn around in tight spots even with the plow on.

- For trail riding, it is also a good machine. However, it lacks power severely. I know it is only a 500 and I do have bigger than stock tires, but it just seems like a turd in the trails. I would add a pipe and stuff, but don't want to be obnoxious since a lot of times my friends and I ride at night. So I just suck it up the 5 times a year I trail ride and get left in the dust by my friends with 700's! 

I've been looking at newer bikes, used of course. I wouldn't buy another new quad again because mine sits more than I use it. Look for used bikes first is my advice. Buy something that someone bought new, put a winch and plow on it, then decided to hire someone to plow because it's too cold for them to be out there. There are deals out there, you just have to find them. Best of luck to you, let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i have a foreman with a moose plow. i do my home and my 2 daughters and a neighbor and it does me fine.i do wish i had bigger plow since mine is only 50 incher


----------

